# Oakland A's Dog Day w/Keefer & Halo!



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Last night was the annual Dog Day event at the Oakland Coliseum, where you can take your dog to a baseball game. This was our 4th year, and it was a great time as usual. The dogs were a little excited walking across the parking lot, but by the time we got checked in and entered the Pup Rally area they were fine. We missed the contests, but were in time to line up for the parade around the field before taking our seats. My sister brought her camera and I brought my Flip video, so we got some good stuff. And the A's won, too! :happyboogie:

Here's Keefer & Halo at our seats:






Floofy butts checking in at the Pup Rally










Lots of dogs!










Little dogs...



















...and big dogs



















Is it parade time yet?





































This dog was so cute, he kept flopping over his owners shoulder to look at us










Some other dogs in our section





































Halo loves her daddy :wub:










Evil flash eyes, oh well





































A good time was had by all, and no beer was slurped or spilled, or food nabbed by the dogs. :thumbup:


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I was watching that game last night(Angels fan here!) The dogs looked like they enjoyed themselves!

Did the players want to pet the dogs or say anything?Or were they not out yet?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I've been wanting to do this for a while now, but at Citi Field where the mets play. 

I bought tickets last year, but the game got rained out. When I went to buy tickets for this years game, it was already sold out, so I haven't had much luck.

Great pics though... that's got to be pretty cool to walk the dogs around the stadium like that.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I wonder if the Angels will have something like this again. They did it before I believe last year. The Dodgers do it almost every year with my shelter.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Jessie, there were a couple guys in the dugout, you can see them here:










And there were some Angels players on the field who were watching the dogs walk by, as well as fans lined up along the edge too. People always seem more interested in meeting the cute little dogs, and we were constantly being told to "keep it going" so they could get us all off the field in time to start the game, but I saw a few people point at our dogs and heard a few comments about them. We were just entering the stadium from the tunnel as the first dog was coming back out, and there were a bunch more dogs behind us, so dogs completely circled the field for a while. 

They didn't check the dogs' packs at ALL, we could have brought ANYTHING in (a whole 6 pack of beer, as Tom specifically mentioned, lol!).


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Jessie, there were a couple guys in the dugout, you can see them here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats cool! I met some of the Angel players last Sunday and took pics with them at Photo Day.

Molly probably would have wanted to go play ball if she saw them practicing.lol. 

When I bring my bags to the game is a small cooler with double compartments, but use one because the top one is this weird net thing, but they never check it. Some stadiums aren't that strict.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> When I bring my bags to the game is a small cooler with double compartments, but use one because the top one is this weird net thing, but they never check it. Some stadiums aren't that strict.


The bizarre thing is that it's the same stadium we go to watch the Raiders, and the rules for football games are much stricter than for baseball games, and the security check is MUCH more thorough, we get an actual pat down in addition to a full check of bags. 

Makes no sense at all - it's the SAME PLACE! :hammer:


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Outstanding! The video was great! Looks like one of them was certainly trying for a movie star spot!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

codmaster said:


> Looks like one of them was certainly trying for a movie star spot!


Halo is a diva, she tends to hog the spotlight......well, let's be honest - she tends to hog EVERYTHING! :rofl: Keefer is very patient with her.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> The bizarre thing is that it's the same stadium we go to watch the Raiders, and the rules for football games are much stricter than for baseball games, and the security check is MUCH more thorough, we get an actual pat down in addition to a full check of bags.
> 
> Makes no sense at all - it's the SAME PLACE! :hammer:


Heard that about Raider games. I think it's because the other types of Raider fans, the rowdy ones who get drunk and ruin it for everyone. My dad went a few games, the ones against the Cowboys, at that stadium and it's not as fun as it used to be.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> The bizarre thing is that it's the same stadium we go to watch the Raiders, and the rules for football games are much stricter than for baseball games, and the security check is MUCH more thorough, we get an actual pat down in addition to a full check of bags.
> 
> Makes no sense at all - it's the SAME PLACE! :hammer:


Just be happy you made it out alive after a raiders game! 

I know I would not want to be an opposing fan at that stadium without a team of security around me. I'm not even sure I'd want to be a raiders fan there without security.


----------



## King James (May 28, 2011)

Looks like it was a fun day! I grew up around Huntsville, AL wich is home to the Stars. They were the AA affiliate for the As until 99. I even saw Jose play there many years ago. I think they have pet days too. It looks like they weather was kind of cool that day. You should send some of that weather over here. I need to find a way to move back up north. People think I'm crazy when I tell them I want to live in Antarctica.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Looks like everyone had fun. I'm glad the A's didn't follow the Padres' example of banning certain breeds.

Padres Ban Specific Breeds from Dog Days of Summer Event - San Diego 6

I bet Halo and Keefer wouldn't have been allowed in to the Padres game.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Looks fun and cool (temp wise). Halo and Keefer look like they had fun.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Lucy Dog said:


> Just be happy you made it out alive after a raiders game!
> 
> I know I would not want to be an opposing fan at that stadium without a team of security around me. I'm not even sure I'd want to be a raiders fan there without security.


It's really not as bad as it's made out to be, and I don't think they're any worse than any other fans, there's just a lot more hype about the Raider Nation. We've had season tickets for years, and a lot of the people around us have been there even longer than we have. Kids and even babies are perfectly safe. We've had people wearing the opposing team's gear in the area and there's usually some good natured ribbing but not anything serious or dangerous. There were a couple of Chargers fans in the row right in front of us for one game and some guys a few rows behind us were yelling stuff and throwing peanuts at them until Tom stood up and said "HEY - you're throwing at THEM, but you're hitting ME, and _I'm_ a Raider fan!" He's a big guy, so they stopped.  I think it's probably worse in the cheap seats where people are there to get drunk and it's not so much about watching the game. True fans are more interested in watching their team play than harassing others. There are going to be  no matter where you go or what team you follow.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

GSDGunner said:


> Looks like everyone had fun. I'm glad the A's didn't follow the Padres' example of banning certain breeds.
> 
> Padres Ban Specific Breeds from Dog Days of Summer Event - San Diego 6
> 
> I bet Halo and Keefer wouldn't have been allowed in to the Padres game.


Wow, that sucks!  We saw a few other shepherds and quite a few pitties and pit mixes - pretty much every kind, shape, and size of dog that you can imagine. The Irish wolfhound was 150 pounds, there were a few Great Danes, and lots of little purse dogs.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

King James said:


> It looks like they weather was kind of cool that day. You should send some of that weather over here. I need to find a way to move back up north. People think I'm crazy when I tell them I want to live in Antarctica.


It was cold! We went from temps in the high 80s and mid 90s all the way down to high 50s and low 60s. It was nice though because the dog area would have been in full sun, we usually wear shorts and sunscreen, not jeans and jackets. In previous years we absolutely BAKED!


----------



## RG518 (Sep 25, 2007)

Looks like you guys had lotsa fun! They have a couple of Pup Nights here in Pittsburgh. I have never taken my guys. Kodiak would be fine but it might be too much for Arwen.


----------

